
How I fixed libuv - adamnemecek
http://davidvgalbraith.com/how-i-fixed-libuv/
======
legulere
It's probably overly pedantic of me, but:

> Segmentation faults happen in C when a program makes an invalid memory
> access.

Segmentation faults CAN happen, but don't need to. Just as likely some padding
space (no effect at all), program data (some of your data will contain
garbage) or code pointers (worst case! this means arbitrary code execution)
can be overwritten.

~~~
davidvgalbraith
Thanks! Updated the post with "Segmentation faults can happen in C..."

------
saghul
This is great and thorough explanation, thanks Dave for following all the
issue deep down the rabbit hole :-)

Disclaimer: I'm one of the libuv maintainers.

